# LensChanger: get right lens names!



## KiboOst (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

Wanted to share with you a new tool I've wrote for myself when switching to A7R with my Canon lenses :




LensChanger is an application that allow  you to change lenses registered into xmp files (sidecar files for  Raws), jpeg files, and tiff files through exif metadatas.

LensChanger as been designed as a  standalone, lightweight, portable and very easy to use application. It  can thus work with whatever software using xmp sidecar files for raws,  like LightRoom, ApertureOne, etc… So, you can keep it on an USB drive  and run it with a few clicks to get all your files with correct lenses.

http://www.nicolasgenette.com/blog/lenschanger-application/


----------

